# Internet by phone.



## adripillo (May 20, 2013)

Hello, I have a cell phone that *en*able*s* me to use it as a "modem" to provide me Internet by USB. So I plug the phone using the USB cable and turn on the application. But when I try to fetch ports or install new software it seems I still cannot connect. Any ideas of how can I use the connection? Thanks in advance*.*


----------



## SirDice (May 21, 2013)

It depends on the phone and how they make that access available. With most phones you get a serial adapter and you need to make an old fashioned PPP dialup connection to a special phonenumber. That's usually *99#.


----------



## adripillo (May 21, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It depends on the phone and how they make that access available. With most phones you get a serial adapter and you need to make an old fashioned PPP dialup connection to a special phonenumber. That's usually *99#.



Thanks for reply, is a Motorola Razr, connected using USB. Just an example - on Windows 7 it does not need any kind of connection. I just plug and set the connection on in the phone and then it works.


----------



## MorgothV8 (May 22, 2013)

Newer Droids (probably iOSes too) can be used as a WLAN router. This is the simplest solution and will work on almost any modern OS. Works on *BSD without any knowledge that net is from phone.


----------



## adripillo (May 22, 2013)

MorgothV8 said:
			
		

> Newer Droids (probably iOSes too) can be used as a wlan router.... this is the simplest solution and will work on almost any modern OS.
> Works on BSD without any knowledge that net is from phone.



That is what I am talking about, my phone brings an application that "transforms" the phone into a WLAN router but it does not work for me on FreeBSD.


----------



## kpa (May 22, 2013)

If it's a standard wireless access point then there should not be anything special in using it, the handbook instructions should be enough to get you connected to the wireless network provided by the phone.


----------



## adripillo (May 22, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> If it's a standard wireless access point then there should not be anything special in using it, the handbook instructions should be enough to get you connected to the wireless network provided by the phone.



It has two options, wireless and also by USB. My computer does not have a wireless adapter, so the only way is connecting it using the USB.


----------



## kpa (May 22, 2013)

Well, then we are talking about a completely different way of connecting. With USB there's a possibility that the phone is supported by the u3g(4) driver and it would show up as a serial type device that can be configured using the PPP instructions of the Handbook. If it's not supported by that driver you're pretty much out of luck until someone writes a driver for the phone or adds support for it to u3g(4).


----------



## adripillo (May 22, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> Well, then we are talking about a completely different way of connecting. With USB there's a possibility that the phone is supported by the u3g(4) driver and it would show up as a serial type device that can be configured using the PPP instructions of the Handbook. If it's not supported by that driver you're pretty much out of luck until someone writes a driver for the phone or adds support for it to u3g(4).



Ok, thank you very much all.


----------



## MorgothV8 (May 23, 2013)

And as a WLAN router there is really no difference between WLAN from some router device and from a phone - BSD won't even know it is using a phone's WLAN - if you cannot set up WLAN from a phone then this is 99% not the phone's fault but your WLAN driver/configuration problem on BSD box.

BTW: I was using a phone as a WLAN router a few times on OS X and on FreeBSD. Configuration was that:
No network available for phone at all so
BSD box - WLAN server on phone - EDGE/GPRS (2g) into Plus GSM provider.

So actually using the Internet via a cellular phone provider - it was used a few times only - when I had to use the net and had no more options (this is a very expensive way to get online but sometimes just had to).


----------

